# The Most-successful Ethnic Group In America Is...?



## Laela (Jun 10, 2018)

Can you guess??






*The Most Successful Ethnic Group in the U.S. May Surprise You*
*Why you should care*
_Because you don’t know what it means to hustle … until you meet a Nigerian-American. _

By Molly Fosco
The Daily Dose     JUN 07 2018​
At an Onyejekwe family get-together, you can’t throw a stone without hitting someone with a master’s degree. Doctors, lawyers, engineers, professors — every family member is highly educated and professionally successful, and many have a lucrative side gig to boot. Parents and grandparents share stories of whose kid just won an academic honor, achieved an athletic title or performed in the school play. Aunts, uncles and cousins celebrate one another’s job promotions or the new nonprofit one of them just started. To the Ohio-based Onyejekwes, this level of achievement is normal. They’re Nigerian-American — it’s just what they do.

Today, 29 percent of Nigerian-Americans over the age of 25 hold a graduate degree, compared to 11 percent of the overall U.S. population, according to the Migrations Policy Institute. Among Nigerian-American professionals, 45 percent work in education services, the 2016 American Community Survey found, and many are professors at top universities. Nigerians are entering the medical field in the U.S. at an increased rate, leaving their home country to work in American hospitals, where they can earn more and work in better facilities. A growing number of Nigerian-Americans are becoming entrepreneurs and CEOs, building tech companies in the U.S. to help people back home.

It hasn’t been easy — the racist stereotypes are far from gone. Last year, President Donald Trump reportedly said in an Oval Office discussion that Nigerians would never go back to “their huts” once they saw America. But overt racism hasn’t stopped Nigerian-Americans from creating jobs, treating patients, teaching students and contributing to local communities in their new home, all while confidently emerging as one of the country’s most succesful immigrant communities, with a median household income of $62,351, compared to $57,617 nationally, as of 2015.

Nigerian-Americans are beginning to make a mark in sports, entertainment and the culinary arts.

“I think Nigerian-Americans offer a unique, flashy style and flavor that people like,” says Chukwuemeka Onyejekwe, who goes by his rap name Mekka Don. He points to Nigerian cuisine like jollof rice that’s gaining popularity in the U.S. But more importantly, Mekka says, Nigerians bring a “connectivity and understanding of Africa” to the U.S. “Many [Americans] get their understanding of ’the motherland’ through our experiences and stories,” he adds.

The Nigerian-American journey is still relatively new compared with that of other major immigrant communities that grew in the U.S. in the 20th century. The Nigerian-American population stood at 376,000 in 2015, according to the Rockefeller Foundation–Aspen Institute. That was roughly the strength of the Indian-American community back in 1980, before it emerged as a leading light in fields ranging from economics to technology. But Nigerian-Americans are already beginning to make a dent in the national consciousness. In the case of forensic pathologist Dr. Bennet Omalu, he’s helping fix hits to the brain. The 49-year-old Omalu was the first to discover and publish on chronic traumatic encephalopathy in American football players (Will Smith played him in the 2015 film _Concussion_). ImeIme A. Umana, the first Black woman elected president of the Harvard Law Review last year, is Nigerian-American. In 2016, Nigerian-born Pearlena Igbokwe became president of Universal Television, making her the first woman of African descent to head a major U.S. TV studio. And the community has expanded rapidly, up from just 25,000 people in 1980.

Source: ozy.com


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 10, 2018)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Jun 10, 2018)

Get money! Kudos to them 

I surely thought this was going to say Asians or the Indians.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 10, 2018)

I guessed wrong.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 10, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Get money! Kudos to them
> 
> I surely thought this was going to say Asians or the Indians.


I was thinking Chinese.


----------



## Anacaona (Jun 10, 2018)

Whoop whoop! Knowing a ton of Nigerians, this is no surprise to me at all


----------



## Sosa (Jun 10, 2018)

I thought for sure this would say some Asian group, but I can TOTALLY see Nigerians making the top...based on my experience in the medical field and academia alone.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 10, 2018)

Jollof is not Nigerian. Heck, they don't even make the 2nd best jollof in West Africa. #YeahISaidIt #ItIsSunday


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 10, 2018)

This was not surprising to me. I am ready for the model minority Asian myth to die.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 10, 2018)

I found this out a few months ago, I am not surprised.


----------



## fasika (Jun 10, 2018)

Not a surprise at all. Nigerians don't play when it comes to academics. 

Do Nigerians invest in business a lot in the US? They're very well-known for being entrepreneurial throughout Africa but I'm not aware of many Nigerian businesses in the US.


----------



## sithembile (Jun 11, 2018)

I guessed right. Even in the UK, most Nigerians I meet have a postgraduate degree or work in professions such as medicine and engineering.


----------



## greight (Jun 11, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> Not surprised at all.



To be honest, this has been true for at least 10 years


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

Not to mention sports:

*Five Players With Nigerian Roots Aiming For The Stars In America's NFL*
by Prince Jacon |

As one of the four major professional sports leagues in North America, the *American National Football League* (*NFL*) sees an influx of talent from various parts of the world. *Nigeria* isn’t left out as the country brags of new and old *players* who are making it big in the NFL. And we at _Konbini_ have picked five of them.






(Photo: *International Federation of American Football*)

*Nelson Agholor*
Born in Lagos, 24-year-old Agholor moved to the US at the age of five. After playing in high school, he was rated as a five-star recruit – prompting the University of Southern California to offer him a place on their team. His professional career started in 2015 when he signed a contract with the Philadelphia Eagles worth around $9.4 million (N3.3. billion).

His performance in the team has had its ups-and-downs, but this year Agholor brought a new energy to the team that has got fans thirsting for him.





(Photo: *Jeff Fusco*)

*Sam Acho*
Acho was born in Texas to Nigerian parents. Like most players, his interest in American football started in high school where he also played the shot put and discus. After an amazing performance in college, he received honourable mention from the _Associated Press_ in their All-Big 12 Team for 2009.

As a professional player, Acho has been on two teams so far – Arizona Cardinals and Chicago Bears. The 29-year-old was recently nominated for the Man of the Year Award by the Chicago Bears for his community work in the US and Nigeria.





(Photo: *Midwest Dairy Association*)

*Chidobe Awuzie*
22-year-old Awuzie was born in California. Rated in high school as a three-star recruit, he received scholarship offers from five big colleges in the US, including the University of Colorado which he finally settled with. Before he became a senior, he was named to the Thorpe Award watchlist, which is annually given to the best defensive back in the nation, as well as the Nagurski Award watchlist, which is given to the best defensive player in college football.

In May, Awuzie signed a four-year deal worth $4.28 million (N1.5 billion) with the Dallas Cowboys. During the NFL’s week of campaign for charitable causes, he wore cleats that had #BringBackOurGirls written on them – bringing attention to the kidnapping of the Chibok Girls.





(Photo: *Pro Football Spot*)

*David Njoku*
As a valuable player with the University of Miami’s Miami Hurricanes, 21-year-old Njoku displayed so much passion and talent that NFL draft experts and analysts projected he’ll be selected in the first-round of 2017 draft. That projection became a reality when the Cleveland Browns signed him to a fully guaranteed four-year contract worth $9.52 million (N3.4 billion).

Although his professional career is just starting, he’s already delivering the stellar performance for which he was signed.





(Photo: *Todd Rosenberg/AP*)

*Alex Okafor*
Born in Texas to a Nigerian father and an American mother, 26-year-old Okafor plays for the New Orleans Saints. As an amateur playing for the Texas Longhorns of the University of Texas, he was named one of the best junior players in the US in 2011.

As a versatile player, the Nigerian-American has been in strong form despite the bouts of injuries he has suffered on the pitch.





(Photo: *Chris Humphreys/USA TODAY*)


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2018)

I agree.. 



greight said:


> To be honest, this has been true* for at least 10 years*


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 11, 2018)

Yep i guessed. And they are always having weddings and more often than not they marry themselves
or other melanin folks.


----------



## Libra08 (Jun 11, 2018)

I definitely guessed right. I believe Nigerians and Ethiopians are the most educated groups in the U.S. right now if I'm remembering correctly from my college studies.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 11, 2018)

LOL, I said Koreans.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes Naija!!!


----------



## fasika (Jun 11, 2018)

Libra08 said:


> I definitely guessed right. I believe Nigerians and Ethiopians are the most educated groups in the U.S. right now if I'm remembering correctly from my college studies.


Maybe Nigerians and Ghanaians, but not Ethiopians. We are educated too, but mostly the kids of the immigrants. The immigrants themselves are more in line with regular Americans (or maybe a bit more educated), but all their kids go to college. Language barrier is a major hurdle for our immigrants, which is one of the reasons why there's a large business presence instead.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Jun 11, 2018)

I knew it was my people. In my family, graduate degrees are *mandatory*.  And it’s forgivable to marry out, just as long as they have a graduate degree too.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 11, 2018)

greight said:


> To be honest, this has been true for at least 10 years


I learned about it in undergrad over 14 years ago.


----------



## okange76 (Jun 12, 2018)

It all boils down to the family support systems.  Their's is super strong. It is hard to fail when people expect the best from you from the moment you step into kindergarten.  Competition is tight and everyone wants to win which in turn leads to a very educated populace with people scrambling not be the only one with an undergraduate degree.   In 2016 out of 96 Howard University PharmD students graduating, 43 were Nigerian so...


----------



## rabs77 (Jun 12, 2018)

okange76 said:


> It all boils down to the family support systems.  Their's is super strong. It is hard to fail when people expect the best from you from the moment you step into kindergarten.  Competition is tight and everyone wants to win which in turn leads to a very educated populace with people scrambling not be the only one with an undergraduate degree.   In 2016 out of 96 Howard University PharmD students graduating, 43 were Nigerian so...


Wow!!


----------



## hothair (Jun 12, 2018)

cheetarah1980 said:


> Jollof is not Nigerian. Heck, they don't even make the 2nd best jollof in West Africa. #YeahISaidIt #ItIsSunday




Girrrrrllllllll . Nigerians did what they always do. Upgraded the original and made it their own.

Not gonna mention any other countries, lets see how many people know anything about jollof that isn't Nigerian.

I'll wait.




Apparently by 2050? 1 in 50 young people in the world would be Nigerian- I suggest you start brushing up on your Yoruba and hausa . We no dey carry last


----------



## Stormy (Jun 12, 2018)

When I saw the title I thought it would be about Asians. Not because I think so, but because I think black groups are underrepresented or like we're on the DL or something. I mean how often does the media talk about our rise in this industry or affluent neighborhoods? It's usually portrayed as a one hit wonder or something.

In any case, I am not surprised it's Nigeria Americans. I was born and raised in Ohio and had lots of NA friends and acquaintances and some here in Atlanta. All successful. Hell, one lives with us! Lol (my best friends son. We call him our second son) as soon as he got his degree, he moved to the ATL to get into the film industry. He is already working in his field now. He's even worked on a project in NY. We are so proud of him. He's about to move into his own apt. too. This is all within a 6 month time frame. He thanks all of us and his mom for the encouragement, but you have to have drive and that boy has a lot of it!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 12, 2018)

I immediately thought Nigerian. Those Asians were never a thought.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m not surprised Nigerians work hard to succeed they don’t settle for less if they
Can achieve more ,especially the men . They are  fiercely indipendent


----------



## feferity (Jun 12, 2018)

HollyGolightly said:


> I knew it was my people. In my family, graduate degrees are *mandatory*.  And it’s forgivable to marry out, just as long as they have a graduate degree too.


Naija no dey carry last


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 12, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> I’m not surprised Nigerians work hard to succeed they don’t settle for less if they
> Can achieve more ,especially the men . They are  fiercely indipendent


I wish I was like this. I've always wanted that "go get it" personality.  It's admirable on many levels.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 12, 2018)

I honestly thought Asians and i should be ashamed as a Nigerian  Like everyone said, not surprised but I want to tell yall about our family lawyer's wife who's a Dr. 

She went to med school at AGE 43. Migrated from Nigeria in the 80s with her children, raised them, was a nurse but her ultimate goal was to become a Dr. When her children grew up, she went to med school and now owns her practice! She's such an inspiration!


----------



## Laela (Jun 12, 2018)

^^^ wow! That's some serious inspiration...thanks for sharing that.


----------



## nysister (Jun 12, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> I honestly thought Asians and i should be ashamed as a Nigerian  Like everyone said, not surprised but I want to tell yall about our family lawyer's wife who's a Dr.
> 
> She went to med school at AGE 43. Migrated from Nigeria in the 80s with her children, raised them, was a nurse but her ultimate goal was to become a Dr. When her children grew up, she went to med school and now owns her practice! She's such an inspiration!



She rocks! Love it! It's never to late to become who you want to be.


----------



## isioma85 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm really glad that the narrative of successful Nigerians is starting to reach as much prominence as the narrative of the scammer Nigerians  because those fools really make things difficult for the rest of us reputation wise.


----------



## nyeredzi (Jun 12, 2018)

I knew it would be Africans, just wasn’t thinking which country. I’ve never been anywhere in the world where there weren’t Nigerians there hustling.


----------



## greight (Jun 12, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> I knew it would be Africans, just wasn’t thinking which country. _*I’ve never been anywhere in the world where there weren’t Nigerians there hustling.*_



Fact.


----------



## Anacaona (Jun 13, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjyog3Jh_Wk/


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 13, 2018)

Same in the uk.

Most Nigerians I know have graduate degrees, some several.


I used to get annoyed/confused when my Nigerian friend would list off my academic credentials during introductions whenever I went to her parties/family gatherings. Then they would be surprised I was jammo


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anacaona said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjyog3Jh_Wk/




I am crying laughing right now!!!!  I can't breathe!!  So much truth!!  African parents do not play!  

There is such fear to bring home a bad grade or bad news there was no choice but to do well.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 13, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> I honestly thought Asians and i should be ashamed as a Nigerian  Like everyone said, not surprised but I want to tell yall about our family lawyer's wife who's a Dr.
> 
> She went to med school at AGE 43. Migrated from Nigeria in the 80s with her children, raised them, was a nurse but her ultimate goal was to become a Dr. When her children grew up, she went to med school and now owns her practice! She's such an inspiration!


Amazing woman!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 13, 2018)

isioma85 said:


> I'm really glad that the narrative of successful Nigerians is starting to reach as much prominence as the narrative of the scammer Nigerians  because those fools really make things difficult for the rest of us reputation wise.


Girl let me tell you.... a “Nigerian scammer” was caught in my side of town earlier this year. Guess what, it was some old white man scamming folks, pretending to be Nigerian. Makes me wonder how many of these scammers are Nigerian or from any African country for that matter.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 13, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> I honestly thought Asians and i should be ashamed as a Nigerian  Like everyone said, not surprised but I want to tell yall about our family lawyer's wife who's a Dr.
> 
> She went to med school at AGE 43. Migrated from Nigeria in the 80s with her children, raised them, was a nurse but her ultimate goal was to become a Dr. When her children grew up, she went to med school and now owns her practice! She's such an inspiration!



HOLY COW!!  That is seriously inspiring!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 13, 2018)

MizAvalon said:


> HOLY COW!!  That is seriously inspiring!


very! now she's trying to marry off her 4 successful sons. they're lawyers, engineers, eye doctor and i forget the 4th one's job...i think he's still in college finishing up. so please feel free to submit applications. dead serious no play here.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 13, 2018)

Not surprised at all, but that has 100% to do with the fact that this forum posts so many positive news and stories about black people being the best. Lol  I would have totally said Asians if it weren’t for Lhcf.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jun 14, 2018)

Yassssssssss get money FAM!!!


----------



## C(squared) (Jun 14, 2018)

Igbo Kwenu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duchesse (Jun 14, 2018)

Just finished dinner with my Yoruba friend who told us (not in a bragadocius way at all) that her husband made 200k in 4 months from his business and it made me question my entire life existence lol. I love Love love seeing any of my black People succeed in life, and though I’m not Nigerian, gonna instill that work ethic in my pickney. She also has a million and one hustles and is always tryna put a sister on.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 22, 2018)

hothair said:


> Girrrrrllllllll . Nigerians did what they always do. Upgraded the original and made it their own.
> 
> Not gonna mention any other countries, lets see how many people know anything about jollof that isn't Nigerian.
> 
> ...


Y'all definitely made it your own... So much so you can keep that wet garbage to yourselves. Bwahahaha


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 23, 2018)

They are an agressive people which works to their advantage


----------



## beebstt (Jun 23, 2018)

Choclatcotton said:


> They are an agressive people which works to their advantage


Bwahaha


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 23, 2018)

Personally, I believe there are many many more Nigerians in the US, than the statistics state.  Nigerians are amongst the most populous community in the world.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2018)

This reminds me of the plantain argument between West Indians and West Africans...funny but heated... I love jolloff.. lol



cheetarah1980 said:


> Y'all definitely made it your own... So much so you can keep that wet garbage to yourselves. Bwahahaha


----------



## brg240 (Jun 23, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> Yep i guessed. And they are always having weddings and more often than not they marry themselves
> or other melanin folks.


I am waiting impatiently for the Nigerian wedding tv show I deserve.

Anyway 0% surprised. Bc of you ladies on the board


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 24, 2018)

isioma85 said:


> I'm really glad that the narrative of successful Nigerians is starting to reach as much prominence as the narrative of the scammer Nigerians  because those fools really make things difficult for the rest of us reputation wise.



I laughed reading this . This is so true ,once upon a time the reputation was all negative and now is mostly positive ,I have quite a few Nigerian friends and associates that are successful and overall great,smart , uplifting people to be around


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 24, 2018)

Choclatcotton said:


> They are an agressive people which works to their advantage


This cracked me up but i think i should be offended?


----------



## sheanu (Jun 24, 2018)

As one married to a Nigerian man this was my immediate guess.  Based on the crowd my Hubby's family hangs with I would've been disappointed if the results were otherwise.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 24, 2018)

Not surprised. My Masters graduation class was like 60% Nigerian names. Lol.

 I swear anytime I tell someone I'm an Engineer they repeat my (Nigerian ) name and some version "of course you are" . 

I was raised by my AA momma and step daddy, but it doesnt stop my real father from taking all the credit when I go to family gatherings on his side of the family. 



isioma85 said:


> I'm really glad that the narrative of successful Nigerians is starting to reach as much prominence as the *narrative of the scammer Nigerians*  because those fools really make things difficult for the rest of us reputation wise.



South Asians (specifically Indian) have taken that title for this generation.


----------



## okange76 (Jun 25, 2018)

I think the marriage expectations also help. There's no family who will allow their educated kids to marry someone without an education. The kids know not to try that with the parents and extended family. Marrying within the same social circles tends to create a never ending cycle of high achievers.  Even if they marry a non-Nigerian, the person has to have some accomplishments to their name. Kids born in these unions grow up knowing what is expected and the cycle continues. 

Nigerians pursuing "non traditional careers"  are also expected to be at the top of their game.  Chimamanda Adichie, is a very successful author. Her husband is a Medical Dr. There was no way she was going to bring home a starving artist in the name of love. Luvvie Ajayi is another one. When she gets married, watch and see. The man will be very well accomplished whether Nigerian or not.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 26, 2018)

okange76 said:


> I think the marriage expectations also help. There's no family who will allow their educated kids to marry someone without an education. The kids know not to try that with the parents and extended family. Marrying within the same social circles tends to create a never ending cycle of high achievers.  Even if they marry a non-Nigerian, the person has to have some accomplishments to their name. Kids born in these unions grow up knowing what is expected and the cycle continues.
> 
> Nigerians pursuing "non traditional careers"  are also expected to be at the top of their game.  Chimamanda Adichie, is a very successful author. Her husband is a Medical Dr. There was no way she was going to bring home a starving artist in the name of love. Luvvie Ajayi is another one. When she gets married, watch and see. The man will be very well accomplished whether Nigerian or not.


i seriously think she's a lesbian.


----------



## NijaG (Jun 27, 2018)

GeorginaSparks said:


> i seriously think she's a lesbian.



Who? Chi or Luvvie?


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 27, 2018)

NijaG said:


> Who? Chi or Luvvie?


Luvvie.


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2018)

This woman is impressive... won a $500k MacArthur grant, grew up in home once lived in by Chinua Achebe...  her sister is a doctor, her mother a university registrar,  her dad a professor... her middle name  means  "blessing".. studied  creative writing at Johns Hopkins... whew...



okange76 said:


> Chimamanda Adichie, is a very successful author. Her husband is a Medical Dr. There was no way she was going to bring home a starving artist in the name of love.


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2018)

Media was removed


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2018)

I list to Nigerial Gospel all the time. But that Nigerian secular music scene is next to none. (props to these guys for elevating the black woman)

I'm my DH's sweetie, oh..


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm loving the music coming out of Nigeria.  I've been meaning to make a playlist.


----------



## Laela (Nov 9, 2018)

My fave part starts at 1:00   wow....


----------



## SmileyNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Whoop whoop! I just found out that I'm 31% Nigerian a couple weeks ago. My people


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 10, 2018)

^^You are welcome, my sister


----------



## Baggettcindy (Nov 10, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Get money! Kudos to them
> 
> I surely thought this was going to say Asians or the Indians.


Those were my two guesses


----------



## Laela (Feb 4, 2020)

AS much as this ethnic group has contributed to the U.S. economy, they get this treatment? Trump is really the devil...

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/world/africa/trump-travel-ban.html



> Bilateral Economic Relations
> 
> The United States is the largest foreign investor in Nigeria, with U.S. foreign direct investment concentrated largely in the petroleum/mining and wholesale trade sectors. At $2.2 billion in 2017, Nigeria is the second largest U.S. export destination in Sub-Saharan Africa. The United States and Nigeria have a bilateral trade and investment framework agreement. In 2017, the two-way trade in goods between the United States and Nigeria totaled over $9 billion. U.S. exports to Nigeria include wheat, vehicles, machinery, kerosene, lubricating oils, jet fuel, civilian aircraft, and plastics. Nigerian exports to the United States included crude oil, cocoa, cashew nuts, and animal feed. Nigeria is eligible for preferential trade benefits under the African Growth and Opportunity Act (AGOA).
> Source: https://www.state.gov/u-s-relations-with-nigeria/


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 4, 2020)

Laela said:


> AS much as this ethnic group has contributed to the U.S. economy, they get this treatment? Trump is really the devil...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/world/africa/trump-travel-ban.html


We need to vote that fool out


----------



## sheanu (Feb 7, 2020)

Laela said:


> AS much as this ethnic group has contributed to the U.S. economy, they get this treatment? Trump is really the devil...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/world/africa/trump-travel-ban.html


I just commented in there that I believe this is an effort by the administration to starve the country to make it easier to negotiate in the future. Starve em and come in as the "white horse" after a few years with limited opportunities for people to come here for the educational and employment opportunities, and an inability to send funds back home to relatives in need. By that time people will see the deal as a savior. 

We ready can't vote Agent Orange back in. 4 more years of this hurts more than just Americans smh.


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2020)

^^ I believe too that's it's a strategy. Russia and China have gained great strides in Nigeria right now..looks like there is a race to see with superpower will "win" that country. I feel Nigerians aren't on the political landscape as strongly as other African nations...despite their great economic status.

It's odd, for some reason, I'd read a commentary that stated that a lot of Nigerians actually admire Trump... I'll go find the story


----------



## Layluh (Feb 16, 2020)

Laela said:


> ^^ I believe too that's it's a strategy. Russia and China have gained great strides in Nigeria right now..looks like there is a race to see with superpower will "win" that country. I feel Nigerians aren't on the political landscape as strongly as other African nations...despite their great economic status.
> 
> It's odd, for some reason, I'd read a commentary that stated that a lot of Nigerians actually admire Trump... I'll go find the story


Did you ever find it


----------



## sheanu (Feb 16, 2020)

I remember him saying that he and his friends wanted to invest there


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2020)

It was an Op-ed piece in the NY Times, written by a Nigerian...

*Trump trashes Nigeria and bans its immigrants. Nigerians love him for it.*
* Tough talk, candor and resilience are admired in my country. The president is perceived to have these traits. *





A busy street in Lagos, Nigeria, recently. President Trump has called for a ban on immigrants from Nigeria. (Pius Utomi Ekpei/Afp Via Getty Images)




By Adaobi Tricia Nwaubani 
Adaobi Tricia Nwaubani is a Nigerian writer and journalist based in Abuja. Her debut novel, "I Do Not Come to You by Chance," was named a best book of 2009 by The Washington Post. Her latest novel is "Buried Beneath the Baobab Tree."
Feb. 7, 2020 at 12:28 p.m. EST
ABUJA, NIGERIA
President Trump doesn’t want Africans flooding into his country. But let’s be honest. Who really does? Certainly not any other world leader of this era. Trump just happens to be the one bold or uncaring enough to say the quiet part out loud. He’s the rare white politician sparing us the trouble of deciphering what he might think. And Nigerians love him for it.

It later got quoted in another news source:
*Despite Travel Ban, Trump Remains Popular in Nigeria*
Interesting read...




Layluh said:


> Did you ever find it


----------



## Layluh (Feb 17, 2020)

Laela said:


> It was an Op-ed piece in the NY Times, written by a Nigerian...
> 
> *Trump trashes Nigeria and bans its immigrants. Nigerians love him for it.*
> * Tough talk, candor and resilience are admired in my country. The president is perceived to have these traits. *
> ...



I can see why they'd like him. No judgement. We even have that argument here regarding Overt racists vs covert racists and which one we prefer.


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2020)

I remember experiencing the difference between the two when I moved from the DC area to Texas. 
Since then, I've accepted that the lesser of two evils is still evil..  



Layluh said:


> I can see why they'd like him. No judgement. We even have that argument here regarding Overt racists vs covert racists and which one we prefer.


----------

